# Wen air filtration 'system' on Woot



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been looking at building my own but in the meantime saw this on Woot today - http://tools.woot.com/offers/wen-dust-extractor-or-filtration-system. It's a bit more on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/WEN-3410-3-Sp...1407184939&sr=8-1&keywords=wen+air+filtration and no reviews. I am aware that Wen isn't a top model but for the price, I just wondered if it will work in my 2-car garage or if it's a total waste of money. I don't generate a lot of dust since I catch most at the source.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks exactly the same as the smaller ceiling mounted grizzly for $200ish. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## mightyschwartz (May 9, 2012)

Did you pull the trigger on this? I too was tempted. Measured it out and this should circulate every 7.75 minutes in my 2 car garage @ 400 CFM. I know the JET I had looked at was 1000 CFM..


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

mightyschwartz said:


> Did you pull the trigger on this? I too was tempted. Measured it out and this should circulate every 7.75 minutes in my 2 car garage @ 400 CFM. I know the JET I had looked at was 1000 CFM..


Nope, did not opt in. Woot is a cool place to buy (I have about 30 times) but you get one day and then new stuff is put up for sale. I'll probably do what I planned all along and build my own.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought one. I had planned on the equivalent grizzly version anyway. It's a squirrel cage in a box, so I'm not worried about reliability. Plus I can use grizzly parts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

JMartel said:


> I bought one. I had planned on the equivalent grizzly version anyway. It's a squirrel cage in a box, so I'm not worried about reliability. Plus I can use grizzly parts.


I hope it works well for you. I check Woot every morning when I get up and have bought from them since about 2005 - lots of good deals for their daily offering.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Should do fine. My shop is only 16x19 and not even a full 8ft high. I don't need a big air scrubber so this little one should be more than enough. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Unit got here on friday, hung it today after I returned from a weekend of camping. Works well in my small garage.


----------

